
How we got our 2-year-old repo trending on GitHub in just 48 hours - abhisuri97
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-we-got-a-2-year-old-repo-trending-on-github-in-just-48-hours-12151039d78b#.ad4ugcnq1
======
minimaxir
To be blunt, this reasoning is just an after-it-therefore-because-of-it
fallacy.

"Flask" \+ /r/Python is sufficient for the overly narrow criteria in the
headline.

~~~
abhisuri97
So, one thing I didn't quite address in the blog article was how tried to
publicize this multiple times. (you can take a look back at our code and see
our README was rather dry). While doing this probably won't work for everyone
(hence: how _we_ got...), I think all of the things I mention should be
elements of code that is open sourced.

